# 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.



## Ruhrpott (10. März 2010)

*8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

Hallo liebe User ,

ich stehe vor einem Problem.

Meine 8600GT Mobile spuckt nur noch Grafikfehler nach dem ich das Notebook (FSC Amilo Xa2528) ca 10 min in Betrieb habe.

Nun suche ich nach einer Ersatzkarte ?

Ich hätte zwei Fragen dazu .

1. Wo finde ich Bezugsquellen für Mobile Grafikkarten, ichb hab bis jetzt noch keinen Shop gefunden der diese führt.

2.Wäre ein Upgrade auf eine höhere Klasse möglich , ich denke da z.B. an die 9600GT Mobile.?

Würde mich über eine infomative Antwort sehr freuen.

Der Ruhrpott


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

Es gibt da nur ganz wenige Möglichkeiten. Eine ist Zb MXM Upgrade Home Page die haben aber aktuell nur AMDs oder nidia der 2xx-Serie. Oder bei ebay. Die 8600m GT kostet da ca. 120€.

Die Frage ist, ob sich das lohnt, oder ob man das nicht lieber auschlachtet und von dem Geld plus dem, was ne Ersatzkarte kosten würde, ein neues holt.

Problematik kann halt auch das BIOS sein, manche Notebooks brauchen ganz bestimmte Karten - auch wenn der Chip passt, könnte die Karte halt nicht laufen. Und bessere karten einbauen ist oft auch von der Kühlung her ein Problem.

btw: hast Du denn schonmal die Kühlung komplett überprüft? Aufmachen musst Du es ja eh, also reinige mal alle Kühler und Lüfter, check die Wärmeleitpaste. 

ach ja: ist das Bild, wenn Du nen externen Monitor anschließt, auch fehlerhaft?


----------



## Ruhrpott (10. März 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

Erst mal vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Nein auf hatte ich ihn noch nicht , einen extrernen Monitor hatte ich auch noch nicht dran .

Das sind noch 2 Möglichkeiten die ich testen werde, danke an dieser stelle für die Tip´s .

Sollte das alles nichts nützen , muss ich wohl oder übel eine Ersatzkarte haben , habe vor ca 10 min auch nen Shop gefunden der genau die Karte führt zu einem einmaligen Preis von 96€  Stolzer Preis für eine Grafikkarte mit einer solchen Leistung , aber ich denke mir das ist ein wenig anders wie im Desktop Segment.

Ich werde das Notebook nachher mal auf machen und die Wlp checken , vielleicht hilft es ja auch schon diese einfach zu erneuern.


Der Ruhrpott


----------



## cmd (11. März 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

bei der amilo-xa-serie sind die grafikchips verlötet, soweit ich weiß. und selbst wenn die gesteckt sind, heißt das nicht, das es sich dabei um mxm-module handelt. 
habe gestern ein amilo xi 2428 auseinander gebaut, auch wegen grafikfehlern.
es stellte sich heraus, dass die karte zwar gesteckt ist, aber dieses system ähnlichkeit zu amd`s axiom hat. 
und so was gibt es bei ebay immo nicht. das günstigste, das ich gesehen hab, war ein reperaturangebot für 170.-, inkl einbau + versand 12.-. wird aber für dein notebook nicht angeboten. deswegen auch meine vermutung, dass der chip gelötet ist.

bei welchem shop hast du das angebot gesehn(96€)? 
kannst mir mal den link posten?

hab zu versuchszwecken die karte bei 105 grad 30min in backofen geschoben, hatte gelesen, dass das teilweise wunder wirkt.
nich so bei mir. die karte funktionierte zwar deutlich länger als vorher (1,5h zu 10min), aber dann war wieder schluss. die bildfehler sind etwas weniger, aber immernoch verherend. würde ich an deiner stelle aber trotzdem probieren bevor du was neues kaufst oder das teil ausschlachtest. (falls wirklich nicht aufgelötet  )


----------



## Ruhrpott (12. März 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

Hallo ,

ich bin dem Tip vom Herbboy gefolgt und hab das Notebook aufgemacht und siehe da der ist wirklich verlötet.

Noch schlimmer,es war alles voller Staub in dem Notebook , also erst mal den Pinsel gezogen und alles ordentlich gereinigt.

Heute muss ich nur noch anständige WLP besorgen und dann drückt mir bitte die Daumen das es danach anstänig wieder funktioniert.

Eine kurze Frage hätte ich dazu noch , auf dem Chipsatz war ein Wärmleitpad kann ich das durch WLP ersetzten ja oder?Das wärmelöeitpad war hauch dünn und schon total bröckelig-.- 

Bei Ebay gibts die auch für 85€ inkl Versand : KLICK



Der Ruhrpott


----------



## poiu (12. März 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

alternativ könntest du die platine backen ( heißföhn & CO) soll manchmal helfen bei Geforce 6&8

im 3dcenter.org gab es dazu ein Thread, musst mal suchen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

Einfach mal ganz dünn neue Paste, aber wirklich nur auf die Kerne der CPU / GPU. man sollte grad noch so die Schrift durchschimmern sehen. Die Paste is ja nicht zur Kühlung da, sondern um kleine Unebenheiten auszuggleichen, damit der Kühler 100% glatt aufliegt.


----------



## Ruhrpott (28. März 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

Okay das mit der Paste hat geholfen,bis gestern,seit dem habe ich nur noch Streifen auf dem Display sobald ich ihn anschalte und Windows wird zwar geladen aber das Display bleibt schwarz =(

Die Frage ist nun was ich machen kann.

Ich bin mit meinem Wissen am Ende und wäre für jeden Ratschlag sehr dankbar.


Der Ruhrpott


----------



## DOTL (28. März 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

Hmm... Wie alt ist das Notebook denn?
Nvidia hatte in den letzten zwei Jahren Probleme mit einzelnen Mobile-GPUs, welche offenbar nach einer gewissen Laufzeit einen Defekt aufweisen. Zahlreiche Hersteller (darunter u.a. Dell, HP, Sony) haben daraufhin die Garantiezeiten für betroffene Notebooks verlängert und bieten dementsprechend auch spezielle Austauschprogramme an.
Gegebenenfalls kannst du dich bei FSC (bzw. mittlerweile Fujitsu) erkundigen, ob evt. auch ein Austausch möglich ist.


----------



## Ruhrpott (28. März 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

Das Notebook ist ca 1 1/2 Jahre alt.

Da stellen sie sicher quer , allein wenn die sehen das ich selbst die Paste gewechselt habe.

Aber nen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.

Scheint auf jeden Fall eine defekte GPU zu sein 


Der Ruhrpott


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (28. März 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

hast doch 2 jahre garantie auf das Gerät,oder irre ich mich da? Und öffnen darfst du es ja auch, allein schon um Speicher zu erweitern, oder die CPU zu tauschen... 

Und wenn die dich fragen, ob du an der Graka rumgespielt hast, einfach mal dumm stellen und so tun,als ob du von der Materie keinen Schimmer hast


----------



## Ruhrpott (28. März 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

Wenn man noch den Kaufbeleg haben würde,wäre das ja auch nicht das Problem,dann hätte ich es schon längst eingeschickt.

Die Erklärung mit dem Cpu wechsel ist aber gut,weil dann ja der ganze Kühlblock entfernt werden muss , der ja auch gleichzeitig GPU und Chipsatz mitkühlt.



Der Ruhrpott


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (29. März 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

hmm in den meisten fällen reicht es auch aus, wenne du anhand der S/N Nummer das Gerät einschickst... Anhand dieser kann der Hersteller ja feststellen, wann diesen Gerät hergestellt wurde.
Sowieso den direkten Weg mit dem Hersteller wählen und nicht über den Händler, weil dieser wird definitiv nach der Rechnung fragen.<<< Brauchst du die Rechnung aber unbedingt, den Händler anschreiben, denn dieser ist dazu per Gesetz verpflichtet Rechnungen 10 Jahre aufzubewahren.

Gruß Bamboo


----------



## Ruhrpott (29. März 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

Danke für die ganzen Tips 

Also hab mal direkt auf der Fujitsu Seite geguckt und Tatsächlich habe ich noch Garantieanspruch,habe die netten Herren dort mal direkt angeschrieben.

Mal gucken was zurück kommt in der Hoffnung sie tauschen mir mein Notebook um.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal los werden da ihr ein super Forum seid und ich hier öfter mal reingucken werde.

Der Ruhrpott


----------



## iGreggy (29. März 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

Also einen Wechsel der GPU selber kannst du wohl leider vergessen. So einzelne Chips zu bekommen ist schwer und der Wechsel auch nicht einfach, da sie direkt aufs Mainboard gelötet sind, wie meine Vorredner hier schon erwähnten. Ich selber habe ein DELL Notebook (als Desktop Ersatz, das benutze ich somit immer) und kann dir hierzu ein paar Erfahrungen geben. Bei DELL ist es so das dort das Ganze Mainboard ausgewechselt wird, allerdings herrscht da auch schon Knappheit was den 8600M Chip angeht. Leider war es so das Nvidia bei der 8xxxM Serie Mist gebaut hat, weshalb es bei vielen großen Herstellern zu Problemen kam. Gelöst wurde das von vielen mit einem Bios Update, damit der Lüfter öfter anspringt. Trotzdem gab es ja eine Menge Ausfälle. Da Nvidia sic aber mit Ersatzzahlungen querstellte bzw. immer noch querstellt, verbaut DELL in seinen Notebooks zur Zeit nur AMD/Ati Karten. 

Deine einzige Chance ist dein Hersteller, was anderes wird dir leider nicht übrig bleiben. Ich selber habe 4 Jahre Garantie, davon jetzt noch 26 Monate. Allerdings habe ich bisher noch kein einzigen Defekt gehabt, hoffe das bleibt auch so. Für dich tut es mir allerdings natürlich leid, das muss nicht sein. Versuche das mit allen (legalen) Mitteln, sonst musst du wohl ein neues Notebook holen.

Grüße und viel Erfolg
Gregg


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (29. März 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*



Ruhrpott schrieb:


> Danke für die ganzen Tips
> 
> Also hab mal direkt auf der Fujitsu Seite geguckt und Tatsächlich habe ich noch Garantieanspruch,habe die netten Herren dort mal direkt angeschrieben.
> 
> ...



Kein Ding  Wär cool, wenn du das Ergebnis hier posten könntest und evtl. anderen Usern mit ähnlichen Problemen somit helfen könntest 

Greetz Bamboo

@PCGH: Was ist mit euren Servern los, mein Browser braucht (ausschließlich auf eurer Seite) ne halbe Ewigkeit zum laden...


----------



## Ruhrpott (2. April 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

Laptop wurde nun eingeschickt.

Hab mir Ersatzweise nen Acer Aspire 6920G gekauft.

Hab noch eine Frage.

Und zwar hab ich schon von vielen gehört das man den Akku bei Netzteil Betrieb lieber entfernen soll.

Ist da was dran ?


Der Ruhrpott


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

Wieso sollte man? Ich hab das bei mir nie gemacht.


----------



## Winduser (2. April 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

am besten den Akku in Folie (Luftdicht) einwickeln und in den Kühlschrank.

Wenn der Akku nähmlich immer Am Netz Hängt ist das ganz bescheiden für seine Lebensdauer. 
Alternativ einfach immer so leer wie möglich machen und dann voll aufladen. aber wenns Notebook voll ist auch wirklich wieder weg vom Strom.


----------



## midnight (2. April 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

Au ja. Herrje, jedes halbwebs neue Laptop ist in der Lage das zu handeln. Ich entferne den Akku nie und hab nach zwei Jahren noch fast 80% Kapazität.
Wozu den Akku entfernen, um mir das letzte bisschen mobilität selbst zu nehmen? Ohje, macht euch mal nicht ins Hemd...

so far


----------



## Ruhrpott (3. April 2010)

*AW: 8600GT Mobile defekt - Ersatzkarte benötigt.*

Genau das ist es ja , der eine sagt so der andere wieder so.

Viele sagen das wenn man den Laptop Zuhaus nuzt solle man doch lieber den Akku entfernen.

Dann habe ich aber auch schon gelesen wie schon beschrieben wurde das die neueren Laptop´s das selber managen und man ohne bedenken den Akku im Notebook lassen kann und sobald der Akku voll ist das Laden automatisch abgestellt wird.


Eine Eindeutige Antwort in der Hinsicht wäre wirklich mal nicht schlecht.


Der Ruhrpott


----------

